# Rankings and such



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

What's the process for loosing the "Newbie" status and how does one achieve the honor of becoming a member of the OTBS?


----------



## carpetride (Mar 13, 2009)

used to be 50 or 100 post on the Newbie moniker.  The OTBS is an invitation situation


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres a link about gaining rank

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=49419

Heres one about OTBS

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=50034


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't wait to become a *Smoking Fanatic
*Sure is what I am, even though I am barely above a "noob" I can already feel the smoke in my veins, the need, want and desire for a piece of meat that can so easily yet so skillfully be turned into a little piece of Heaven.
I tried liquid smoke one time in the middle of winter but it just wasn't nearly the same, nothing ever is.  So glad Acme had some half cooked smoked turkey legs.  I got my fix and slept like one happy, smoky baby.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Gents,

Much appreciated.  I second the fact that It's in my veins.  I joined the SMF last year when I first got started.  I'm hooked.  Nothing makes me feel like summer is just around the corner like some kick butt homemade BBQ!  Going to do my first first smoke of the year this weekend.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Dude, if you want to change the "newbie" under your name, you can go to your user CP and edit profile.
It will let you change the "newbie" to what ever you like.

Hope I didn't make that as clear as mud. :)


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

The Dude Abides...
I hope one day we meet up at the same smoke event.  Drink a few white Russians, maybe have a smoke before we check out the smoked cuisine.  Man, one of the greatest movies of all time.
Now I have to go watch it again.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks cowgirl...for everything

fire it up...you'll appreciate this one
"That rug really tied the room together"

or

*The Dude*: Walter, ya know, it's Smokey, so his toe slipped over the line a little, big deal. It's just a game, man. 
*Walter Sobchak*: Dude, this is a league game, this determines who enters the next round robin. Am I wrong? Am I wrong? 
*Smokey*: Yeah, but I wasn't over. Gimme the marker Dude, I'm marking it 8. 
*Walter Sobchak*: [_pulls out a gun_] Smokey, my friend, you are entering a world of pain. 
*The Dude*: Walter... 
*Walter Sobchak*: You mark that frame an 8, and you're entering a world of pain. 
*Smokey*: I'm not... 
*Walter Sobchak*: A world of pain. 
*Smokey*: Dude, he's your partner... 
*Walter Sobchak*: [_shouting_] Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a s*@t about the rules? Mark it zero! 
*The Dude*: They're calling the cops, put the piece away. 
*Walter Sobchak*: Mark it zero! 
[_points gun in Smokey's face_] 
*The Dude*: Walter... 
*Walter Sobchak*: [_shouting_] You think I'm f*%$ing around here? Mark it zero! 
*Smokey*: All right, it's f*%$ing zero. Are you happy, you crazy [email protected]#k? 
*Walter Sobchak*: ...It's a league game, Smokey. 

Possibly the greatest movie ever


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

You're welcome Dude! 

Now I'm gonna watch the movie too.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Cowgirl,
Two things...
1) Couldn't find anything to change my Newbie status
2) Marry me.  Seriously, now.  No girl from nowhere'sville OK should be making Scotch Eggs like I see on your blog.  Fan-freaking-tabulous.  Nevermind, I'm guessing you're already married to some rich cat that allows you to stay home all day perfecting your craft.  And I'm convinced that you've perfected it.

For the love of all things that taste wonderful...if there's anyone monitoring this site from the Food Network, pay attention to Cowgirl.  There's lots of very talented and very smart people on here but Cowgirl is like the finest of the cream that has risen to the top.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

lolol Dude....Thanks...Not ready for marriage yet... hope to some day waaay down the line. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you look under user CP there should be an option to edit profile.
I'll check it and see. lol


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I see this option under edit profile. It's the second option on the page.


Hope this helps ya Dude!


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

I understand.  Maybe just a dinner date then.  And guess who's cooking?  LOL  Seriously?  You make your own quail sausage?!  Too friggin much.


I looked under the edit user profile settings and no such luck.  Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

lol....  

Dude.. It's right above edit "date of birth" if that helps any.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

Must not be for the "newbies"  All I have above that is edit password.  Oh well thanks for everything.  If I ever come to OK we are definetly getting together and you can take me to school.  

You're the best I appreciate everything.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 13, 2009)

Check that...I've magically moved up to Fire Starter.  Must've hit that magic mark and it happened automatically.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work Dude! Let me know if you get out this way... :)

Heck...you're a fire starter now! Great. :)


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

Awsome sounds Good


----------

